# Question about results



## 3Boys&aChick (May 19, 2011)

Hello there. New here! I was having some mild symptoms that I thought could be thyroid related and went to dr. Dr ran lots of thyroid tests. After talking with the nurse, something came back abnormal and she wanted me to come back in a month to be rechecked...did that today. While I was there I got a copy of my lab results from a month ago and thought maybe someone could help me read these results.

TSH 2.5 (normal .3-5.1)
T4 7.4 (normal 4.4-12.4)
FREE T4 1.02 (normal .73-1.95)
FREE T3 2.7 (normal 2.3-4.2)
Thyroglobulin AB <20 (normal <40)
Thyroid peroxidase AB 38 (normal <35)
T3 Uptake 28.6 (normal 20-38.5)

hope I got all that typed correctly!! So what do you think? I appreciate any help. I put a call in to dr, but haven't heard back yet. THANKS!!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

3Boys&aChick said:


> Hello there. New here! I was having some mild symptoms that I thought could be thyroid related and went to dr. Dr ran lots of thyroid tests. After talking with the nurse, something came back abnormal and she wanted me to come back in a month to be rechecked...did that today. While I was there I got a copy of my lab results from a month ago and thought maybe someone could help me read these results.
> 
> TSH 2.5 (normal .3-5.1)
> T4 7.4 (normal 4.4-12.4)
> ...


Hi and welcome!

Free T4 is very low , mid-range is 1.34 Free T3 is very low, mid-range is about 3.2. Both should be above the mid-range for a person to feel well.

Your TSH does not necessarily reflect that at this time BUT, most of us only feel well with TSH @ 1.0 or less.

You do have some antibodies going on which indicates autoimmune.

Did your doctor comment today? I take it you are not on any med yet for thyroid.

Can you tell us your symptoms?


----------



## 3Boys&aChick (May 19, 2011)

My main symptom was that I was constantly feeling like something was stuck in my throat. It lasted about 6 weeks and then went away! Can't explain it. I also have been more tired than usual but I also have 4 kids and run around like crazy. ha! Anxious to get the new bloodwork results.


----------



## 3Boys&aChick (May 19, 2011)

I wanted to add that I also had a thyroid ultrasound done that came back normal.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

3Boys&aChick said:


> I wanted to add that I also had a thyroid ultrasound done that came back normal.


Did you get a copy of the ultrasound report?


----------



## 3Boys&aChick (May 19, 2011)

No, just received a call saying it came back normal.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

3Boys&aChick said:


> No, just received a call saying it came back normal.


Well................I do hope that is true but I know that I personally would love to read the comments they always put on the report.

It would be a shame to overlook something.

As evidenced by the presence of antibodies and your low FREES; something is afoot. And the lump in your throat. The thyroid can become inflamed and then quiet down off and on. Then pretty soon it is just steady on.


----------



## 3Boys&aChick (May 19, 2011)

Thank you so much for your help. Nurse called today to give me lab results from last Thursday and i didn't get to the phone in time! ugh I called back and left a message. Hope she calls back soon.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

3Boys&aChick said:


> Thank you so much for your help. Nurse called today to give me lab results from last Thursday and i didn't get to the phone in time! ugh I called back and left a message. Hope she calls back soon.


I hope so too. The sooner we all can find out what is going on, the sooner you can get better.


----------



## 3Boys&aChick (May 19, 2011)

She called back and said results are still abnormal and I'm going in to discuss results in the morning with dr. I'd have to drive 45 mins to get a copy of results so I'll just wait 'til in the morning. Kinda nervous now. I really thought everything would come back normal this time and that it was just a fluke or something! I worry about cancer...but maybe something would have shown up on the ultrasound if it was cancer? Or maybe my other blood work would have come back abnormal, like white blood cell count? I don't know...I'm new at this.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

3Boys&aChick said:


> She called back and said results are still abnormal and I'm going in to discuss results in the morning with dr. I'd have to drive 45 mins to get a copy of results so I'll just wait 'til in the morning. Kinda nervous now. I really thought everything would come back normal this time and that it was just a fluke or something! I worry about cancer...but maybe something would have shown up on the ultrasound if it was cancer? Or maybe my other blood work would have come back abnormal, like white blood cell count? I don't know...I'm new at this.


Oh, dear. That is rather nerve wracking. Well, we will wait w/you and I wish we could take the drive w/you in the morning also.

Do try not to worry so much; it does sound like you have a really good doctor and of course you are on a "really good board!"

Saying a little prayer for you. Hope to hear from you tomorrow!


----------



## 3Boys&aChick (May 19, 2011)

It appears I have hashimoto's but all my hormone levels are within normal range for now. Will have labwork done in 6 months to recheck everything. So now I wonder what to expect...like how long until my hormone levels aren't normal anymore. Dr says it varies from person to person. We shall see!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

3Boys&aChick said:


> It appears I have hashimoto's but all my hormone levels are within normal range for now. Will have labwork done in 6 months to recheck everything. So now I wonder what to expect...like how long until my hormone levels aren't normal anymore. Dr says it varies from person to person. We shall see!


I personally don't agree because your FREES are below mid-range and the TSH is climbing up there.

You have to be exhausted? Yes? No?

Are you happy with the doctor has decided?


----------



## 3Boys&aChick (May 19, 2011)

I thought I was ok with it 'til I read your comment! lol Here are my 2nd lab results:

TSH 2.6 (normal .3-5.1)
T4 6.8 (normal 4.4-12.4)
FREE T4 1.10 (normal .73-1.95)
FREE T3 2.7 (2.3-4.2)
T3 uptake 31.9% (20.0-38.5)
Thyroid Peroxidase AB 47 (normal <35) DR says this is what's abnormal.
thyroglobulin AB 21 (normal <40)

What do you think? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

3Boys&aChick said:


> I thought I was ok with it 'til I read your comment! lol Here are my 2nd lab results:
> 
> TSH 2.6 (normal .3-5.1)
> T4 6.8 (normal 4.4-12.4)
> ...


I think you should be on thyroxine replacement and a few others here back me up on this. Putting you on replacement slows down the progression of the thyroid and in some cases, even brings it to a halt.

Maybe a 2nd. opinion would be a good thing for you?


----------

